# My New Pet



## Brettix (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,
This is my new pet tarantula.
She is lovely and handle's very well and loves crawling up my arm.
But she didn't like me taking pics of her as you can see.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Aww, she's cute


----------



## bylo (Nov 18, 2007)

tarantula.


----------



## Australis (Nov 18, 2007)

Tarantula?
Isnt that a Sydney funnel web?

I hope your not serious about it crawling up your arm :shock:


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 18, 2007)

Lol that's no tarantula mate and id be buggered if id let that crawl up my arm....


----------



## hornet (Nov 18, 2007)

while i never pick up my t's and let them crawl round(adults have fangs in excess of 1cm) occasionally one will run out of the container and up my arm which is no problem. Who did you buy it off? Looks like an Atrax sp but not a t.


----------



## Jozz (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought it looked a bit like a mouse spider (trap door)?


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 18, 2007)

i agree with hornet, looks like a Atrax sp.


----------



## bylo (Nov 18, 2007)

click on the first Thumbnail and see the venom dripping of the fangs.

i think Brettix is either dead by now or he is pulling our legs


----------



## gail_mac (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes I think the venom has effected him because even I can see that no tarantula


----------



## bcurko (Nov 18, 2007)

lol dont go tripping . I cant wait to get a scorpion and spider off bylo  Just wondering how you can handle a spider without it taking a chunck of ur skin the same with the scorpion :S


----------



## Viridae (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice funnel web


----------



## Dan123 (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone stopped to think that maby they caught a sydney funnelbeb in there home or whatever considering they do live in NSW. and maby there just having a joke around?


just maby...............


----------



## porkosta (Nov 18, 2007)

Dan123 I think you may be onto something. Thats a funnel web a believe. Acroding to the location they are in Nowra and that place would be crawling with them after the last few weeks


----------



## Viridae (Nov 18, 2007)

If anyone is really doubting that that is a Sydney funnel web, look at this comparison pic:


----------



## bylo (Nov 18, 2007)

a red cross
,na not one of them


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 18, 2007)

brettix was a good guy, he made big contributions to all our lives... blah blah blah
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He will be missed


----------



## Brettix (Nov 18, 2007)

bylo said:


> click on the first Thumbnail and see the venom dripping of the fangs.
> 
> i think Brettix is either dead by now or he is pulling our legs


 Got ya's.
Yes,it is a sydney funnel web :lol: i caught her a few days ago.
Would never let my tarantula's walk up my arm and definitley not this one.


----------



## Dan123 (Nov 18, 2007)

hmm but i still love the theory they went to a petstore and brought a T. came home and let it crawl around there arms eventho it seems to "salivate" at the glimps of some ones juicy arm.
later on they find oh s** its a sydney funnelweb. 
soon as they announce where they got it aps members flock the store putting down there money for this new exiting hybrid tarantula cross sydney funnelweb.


----------



## cement (Nov 18, 2007)

LOL haha good one bretix, Handles well does it? Pics or you know............
I reckon it would handle like a car on ice............terrible!!!


----------



## Brettix (Nov 18, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> brettix was a good guy, he made big contributions to all our lives... blah blah blah
> .
> .
> .
> ...


LoL :lol: the antivenom has worked well,im back.


----------



## Brettix (Nov 18, 2007)

How much abbott ?


----------



## shadows (Nov 18, 2007)

looks impressive.


----------



## rumpig (Nov 18, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> Lol that's no tarantula mate and id be buggered if id let that crawl up my arm....


 


im with you on the one if had a few and they scare the crap out of me id take a brown snake any day


----------



## dragon lady (Nov 20, 2007)

Funnel Web.....all you have to be joking!..........Brettix ,you had me ..lol


----------



## nickamon (Nov 20, 2007)

So how does it feel having one of them run up your arm? 

If it ran up my arm, I'd be flailing.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 20, 2007)

bcurko said:


> Just wondering how you can handle a spider without it taking a chunck of ur skin the same with the scorpion :S


It's easy. Don't.

Wish I owned one of these..


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 20, 2007)

PhilK said:


> It's easy. Don't.
> 
> Wish I owned one of these..


 

then buy one peopel sell them. could always get oen fo the toowoomba funnel webs to if you like they are always going into houses during rain


----------



## scorps (Nov 21, 2007)

hahah you wont hold it i dare you 
put it in your mouth


----------

